# Show me your Slam Jobs



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

After seeing ParkRNDL's posts in the collecting forum on the new AW Nova and '57 Cheb, I know I'm not the only one lowering AW bodies. So let's see yours.

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

what kind of wheels do you have on this cars? thanks. fcb


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> what kind of wheels do you have on this cars? thanks. fcb


Those are JW's double flange stock replacement with silicone skinnies. Except the Rude S'dude, those are Vincent's.

Edit: Just realised the black Stude is on stock Tjet wheels.

BTW: The JW's are spaced 1/8" from the chassis.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

WOW!

That Mustang looks bitchin!

And the Orange Stude is incredible as well. Heck they all look awesome.
Great Job!

Did you have to grind off any material on the gear plate?
Thanks and Merry Christmas,
Keith


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

The side rails on the gear plate are trimmed back to the middle of the armature gear on all of them. The front of the gear plate has also been beveled on all three sides. Rudy's ride I had to go a little farther and trim of the frame rails at the front to clear the hood. 

The majority of the work went into the bodies. This wasn't just a matter of cutting the screw posts shorter. With the wheels set out 1/8" from the chassis the tires rub the inside of the fender wells. So, using a ball shaped cutting wheel on the dremel at low speed I hollowed the wheel wheels out. The plastic is pretty thin now but they are unbelievably nimble. No rollovers and VERY contrllable slides.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the underbody shot. I didn't think just a screwpost job would get them to look that good


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

yes very good looking cars..


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

look good...
i have a copper/white 59 impala arriving on friday
for a low rider job to be done on...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

digging those Impalas! I never got them that low, i only went down to about stock ride height... the '59 has so much room inside you could probably get the rocker panels dragging.

A fun project I've done is hogging out the interior of an old JL Mustang, using a fastback roof, and seeing how low I can get it... I'll try to get some pics up...

--rick


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Great job on lowering the cars so much! It takes some work but makes such a huge difference.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Works in progress*

As stated earlier, all that I have in the slam dept aren't finished, but here's a peek at them...

This is a cigarbox body I stripped and did the post and wheelwell trim on skinny Vincents. Not alot of traction with the A/W chassis.. even with a 9 tooth pinion..










The body was stained by the chroming process, or was in a color transition at the time it was molded, so a repaint is needed. 

This VW Bus is gonna be a major slammer. Formerly a mini lindy, it will have a special driver. I'm waiting for RRR to reopen for the required decals, and I need some BMF for the bumpers. This puppy will be lit up front and back when done. Also, please note.. This is my first attempt at a two tone paint job. Thank you for the inspiration, Hilltop!!!










Sorry if they're a bit blurry. I have too much junk on the bench and it throws the auto-focus off a bit.

UtherJoe


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are both SUHWEEET!!!!

More and more I think this is the way t-jets should look.

Nice job.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats on the 2 toner!!! After applying the tape, take a Q-tip and burnish it on good. Sometimes I hold it over a light just to heat it up a bit to get the sticky side warm. I'm going with the Vette on these builds. I like the low look, nice wheel choice :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The vette is in the planning stages for a 2 tone also.. I have the first color choice picked out, I just haven't decided the 2nd color... Claret red metallic is one.. the other will be????? I also haven't figured out which color will be on the top yet.. Thanks for the kind words!!! The fact that they're coming from the masters makes me feel like I'm doing something right!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Love all these slams...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Congrats on the 2 toner!!! After applying the tape, take a Q-tip and burnish it on good. Sometimes I hold it over a light just to heat it up a bit to get the sticky side warm. I'm going with the Vette on these builds. I like the low look, nice wheel choice :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


Yeah that van looks great slotcarman. Going to be doing a 2 tone phssssssssssssh body soon.

Randy this is great advice and glad I found your post on this. :thumbsup:

I am thinking Impala low ridder now after seein these neat Dragon Drops. This place ROCKS.

Bob...first gotta slam before I can show...zilla (will come back here some day soon hopefully to post)


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

i got the chevy bodies yesterday and decided on the `62 instead of
the `59..did a quick top chop to see how it will be(the widow and "A" pillar 
are temp)...if i can get it this low that would be cool,then put some dudes with
soul patches in....:dude:







[/IMG]


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I like the way you roll, 4.3 Zook! That is looking mi-t-fine! I would keep the A-Pillar.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> The side rails on the gear plate are trimmed back to the middle of the armature gear on all of them. The front of the gear plate has also been beveled on all three sides. Rudy's ride I had to go a little farther and trim of the frame rails at the front to clear the hood.
> 
> The majority of the work went into the bodies. This wasn't just a matter of cutting the screw posts shorter. With the wheels set out 1/8" from the chassis the tires rub the inside of the fender wells. So, using a ball shaped cutting wheel on the dremel at low speed I hollowed the wheel wheels out. The plastic is pretty thin now but they are unbelievably nimble. No rollovers and VERY contrllable slides.


how do you guys keep your screw posts square when you cut?i have tried lowering the same impalas,and could only go so far as my file would have started dorking up the body,and then it was a bitch to square my filing job to get the body to sit right.and what do you use to file the posts when yer under the body line?:freak:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> As stated earlier, all that I have in the slam dept aren't finished, but here's a peek at them...
> 
> This is a cigarbox body I stripped and did the post and wheelwell trim on skinny Vincents. Not alot of traction with the A/W chassis.. even with a 9 tooth pinion..
> 
> ...


man that vee dub is just awesome!i have a 66 dash westie thats just dying to be lowered!i really like the look!tjets need to be lowered to look any where near decent anyway,hell.my 59 impala by aw looked just ridiculous stock on the chassis,as does my 69 charger!they look like they have lift kits ferchrissakes!it's a bitch working with these high bulky chassis,but nothin drifts like a tjet!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> how do you guys keep your screw posts square when you cut?i have tried lowering the same impalas,and could only go so far as my file would have started dorking up the body,and then it was a bitch to square my filing job to get the body to sit right.and what do you use to file the posts when yer under the body line?:freak:


I use a sanding disk in my Dremel tool. Keep it on low speed and check the fit frequently. it's not to hard to see if the dremel is off square and even easier to correct the minor isues that may pop up.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Steady as ya go and angle yer dangle*

For the initial pass, I like a dremel stone of the medium grit red/brown variety. I prefer the type with the hollow in the end because it helps keep the heat down so your cut is cleaner rather than slagged up with overheated plastic chaff.

IMHO it's best to take 'lil slices and monitor your progress. That way you can make minor corrections along the way.










*Kung fu grip*

The picture above is staged, but does show my favorite stone. To execute a level post shave I hold the body firmly in one hand and brace that arm against the bench. Then I brace my other arm with the moto-tool against my holder arm by placing the heels of my hands together almost as though I'm praying...or.... being handcuffed...LOL. By tying your hands together you can only make short controlled movements.

A "flesh mill" if you will, where my right hand is the jig and the left hand is mill head. While it sounds awkward, it makes for a steady controlled cut in a often tight area; which after all is what ya really want.

I've fixed a jillion screw posts. Mentally I treat screw post trimming like target shooting. Relax, take a breath, exhale ....and gently squeeze off the shot!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> For the initial pass, I like a dremel stone of the medium grit red/brown variety. I prefer the type with the hollow in the end because it helps keep the heat down so your cut is cleaner rather than slagged up with overheated plastic chaff.
> 
> IMHO it's best to take 'lil slices and monitor your progress. That way you can make minor corrections along the way.
> 
> ...


thanks bill.i have one of those bits...i was afraid of using the dremel on the screwposts as i thought powertools would be too agressive,so i used a nailfile
instead,but that only goes so far,ofcourse!...ok...i gave it a try on my vw with a split post...sorry the images may bit a bit blurry...anyway hopefully it shows how much i lowered this dash body,the chassis is now all but hidden,only the pickup shoes are showing,plus its got a bit of a lift in the rear,which looks cool.thanks again to you guys for reminding me about tools i had right in front of my face!lol


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Save those used cutting discs. When the discs wear down from cutting metal, keep em for getting inside the body for cutting posts also. Also great for opening up the hood, for a big engine instalation!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Save those used cutting discs. When the discs wear down from cutting metal, keep em for getting inside the body for cutting posts also. Also great for opening up the hood, for a big engine instalation!!! RM


i have a wand control with a stationary motor,and old variable speed black and decker from about the time they invented disco,i believe...the hand held wand is great!no heavy motor vibrating around in my hand...i had the same thought about old cutting discs too!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

4.3 ZOOK said:


> i got the chevy bodies yesterday and decided on the `62 instead of
> the `59..did a quick top chop to see how it will be(the widow and "A" pillar
> are temp)...if i can get it this low that would be cool,then put some dudes with
> soul patches in....:dude:
> ...


dang. i've been meaning to cut the roof off one of these since they came out. i did the '59, but never got around to the '62... you have inspired me...

--rick


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

that's funny because i bought 4 chevy bodies(2- 59's and 2-62's.) 
with the intention of chopping and lowering the 59 soft top,but the 62 screamed "do me"..i did chop the 59 and after i did 
it is screaming "shorten my roof and cut out my trunk lid". anyhow it will be made into an "el camino"


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> dang. i've been meaning to cut the roof off one of these since they came out. i did the '59, but never got around to the '62... you have inspired me...
> 
> --rick


how'd the 59 turn out?i have both the red hardtop and the copper softtop...love to see some pics!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> After seeing ParkRNDL's posts in the collecting forum on the new AW Nova and '57 Cheb, I know I'm not the only one lowering AW bodies. So let's see yours.
> 
> Here's a few of mine:


hey have you ever tried this with the aw charger?i have one that just rides STUPID high on the jl chassis,but there isn't much room to fit the chassis in if i lower the screw posts much...the body on the charger is just too frickin tight,so i was hoping you guys might have some chassis mod advice so i can get that ride height down as much as possible...:drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't tried it yet, but there looks like there's a little room. Set yourself up with some Vincent skinny wheels before you try this. They are available from MEV for $3.00 a set and $3.00 for the 4 tires. The Pictures on his site look like carp, but the chromes are decent....like on the red dropped vette ^^^^up there. The wider vincents are the same size as RRR wheels, and won't fit inside the wells. There will probably be traction issues if dropped and skinny tires put on though. Have your priorities straight before you trim this one, runner, or show. There is no more than 1/8 inch clearance for the top plate in back, plus a little bit more if you trim the back edge of the back window. You may gain a bit more in front if you trim the plate ahead of the arm gear. Just make sure the magnet is covered, and the gear plate clamp holds tight. That's about it unless you feel like doing something radical, like a major chassis modification. But as I said, there will be compromises with traction, as the skinny tires are all that will fit inside the wheelwells. The traction issue will not be as bad with an Aurora TJet chassis.... Good luck!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some great lookers! Thanks!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I haven't tried it yet, but there looks like there's a little room. Set yourself up with some Vincent skinny wheels before you try this. They are available from MEV for $3.00 a set and $3.00 for the 4 tires. The Pictures on his site look like carp, but the chromes are decent....like on the red dropped vette ^^^^up there. The wider vincents are the same size as RRR wheels, and won't fit inside the wells. There will probably be traction issues if dropped and skinny tires put on though. Have your priorities straight before you trim this one, runner, or show. There is no more than 1/8 inch clearance for the top plate in back, plus a little bit more if you trim the back edge of the back window. You may gain a bit more in front if you trim the plate ahead of the arm gear. Just make sure the magnet is covered, and the gear plate clamp holds tight. That's about it unless you feel like doing something radical, like a major chassis modification. But as I said, there will be compromises with traction, as the skinny tires are all that will fit inside the wheelwells. The traction issue will not be as bad with an Aurora TJet chassis.... Good luck!!!
> 
> UtherJoe


yeah i'm with you on the skinnies,but i am tired of my jl's rollover all the time,as the center of gravity is just too darn high...all my cars are runners,as i am not collecting shelf queens...i can't afford collector quality stuff anyway.i got into tjets because all the beautiful body types to be had,and ease of tuning.they are a pain to get looking realistic in some cases though...i wish aw would have made their charger body a tiny bit bigger so you could lower it more .guess i need some short axles and some skinnies...


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

haven't looked into it yet ,but is there a way to narrow the back half of the chassis to 
allow a tub job for slicks to be tucked into the wheel wells?
i think someone on here mentioned this already..:hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Read through this thread.. Mr. Bill Hall has done a modification or two you will find informative. There is another much more complicated chassis mod also farther in the thread. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=236410 You can only take off so much before durability and performance suffer...

UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Read through this thread.. Mr. Bill Hall has done a modification or two you will find informative. There is another much more complicated chassis mod also farther in the thread. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=236410 You can only take off so much before durability and performance suffer...
> 
> UtherJoe


heres a pic of how low i managed to get my charger.not slammed,but low enough it doesn't look quite so bogussorry about picture quality,it,s my wife's camera,still working on it,...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Might be able to give you a hint on the camera.. It obviously has a macro setting (that magical close up setting), but because there is stuff with writing in the background, it's focusing on that stuff instead of the car. Try a plain background, and it should focus on the car instead...:thumbsup: Looks good from what I can make out though!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Might be able to give you a hint on the camera.. It obviously has a macro setting (that magical close up setting), but because there is stuff with writing in the background, it's focusing on that stuff instead of the car. Try a plain background, and it should focus on the car instead...:thumbsup: Looks good from what I can make out though!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


ok i am reposting a couple.heres the vw lowered even more,and maybe a cleaner shot of the charger...and thanks for the tip,looks like yer right...btw,do you get a fullscreen pic,or a smaller one?


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Charger looks about right for "back in the day". Jacked up in the back a little to clear the big meats, with the front down a bit or the front was jacked up a little for weight transfer. I heard that back then California passed a law about tires being outside the fenderwells. Not here in Okla. You could sit down on the part of the tire that stuck out of the fenderwell. N60X14 on 10" slotted wheels was the way to go.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

TomH said:


> Charger looks about right for "back in the day". Jacked up in the back a little to clear the big meats, with the front down a bit or the front was jacked up a little for weight transfer. I heard that back then California passed a law about tires being outside the fenderwells. Not here in Okla. You could sit down on the part of the tire that stuck out of the fenderwell. N60X14 on 10" slotted wheels was the way to go.


basically for the charger i just wanted a realistic stance without having to hog out the body,or trim the wells.i have an impala that i slammed,but i don't want skinnies on the charger rears.it looks way better now thanks to you guy's advice with the dremel.think i might just slam that impala some more now i know how to do it right!that vw stays on the track waaaaay better now too,with minimal barrel rolls,lol:thumbsup:heres the lowest i could get the impala without chassis mod...it's on a stock aurora tjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

When all else fails get out the "instructional manual". I know it's hard to do that, but it helps, I must admit. Most camera's have one unless you've thrown it away. There should be a tulip icon setting or a "Macro" setting on there someplace. Play around with it and find that setting, then you can get close...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I'm not nitpicking!!!*

Just trying to help!!! If you look at the 59 Impala picture,the car is fuzzy.. but the bottle of testers is crystal clear.. Your camera is trying to look smart, by focusing on the writing, but missing what you're aiming at. (it just doesn't know!!) If the car is the only thing you're shooting, it will focus on the wheels, or writing on the car, but if theres anything else with writing on it elsewhere in the viewfinder, especially larger, it will focus on that instead. I just got my camera a few months ago, and am just getting the hang of it.. (I still take more duds than good ones) Keep trying and they'll get better!! :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just trying to help!!! If you look at the 59 Impala picture,the car is fuzzy.. but the bottle of testers is crystal clear.. Your camera is trying to look smart, by focusing on the writing, but missing what you're aiming at. (it just doesn't know!!) If the car is the only thing you're shooting, it will focus on the wheels, or writing on the car, but if theres anything else with writing on it elsewhere in the viewfinder, especially larger, it will focus on that instead. I just got my camera a few months ago, and am just getting the hang of it.. (I still take more duds than good ones) Keep trying and they'll get better!! :thumbsup:
> UtherJoe


yeah we tried the tulip setting for closeups,so yer right its the background confusing the camera.whattaya think of the cars,btw?darn...looks like i edited the wrong post.sigh...do you see a fullscreen image or a small one?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Oh yea, the cars are looking good!!! Like the lowered stance, very muchs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

All three look awesome!!! Dropping the charger as much as you did makes a huge difference!!! The bus looks wicked, and the 59 is F I N E!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice job!! By the way, if you set you upload size to 640 X 480, they will be right between those two sizes (the 59 chevy size, and the charger size. you have to check it before you upload the pictures...

UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks guys!i am pretty new at this so thanks for all the help!yeah i like how these are turning out too,and they handle a bit better too,so even better.i am waiting for some parts for my aw tjets until i start hacking up perfectly good chassis.iwould like to experiment with brass weight pans as i am tired of them deslotting so much ...i don't run in a club so the guys i race with is just for fun any suggestions on scratchbuilding pans?any help is always appreciated


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

slotnewbie69 said:


> I would like to experiment with brass weight pans as i am tired of them deslotting so much ...i don't run in a club so the guys i race with is just for fun any suggestions on scratchbuilding pans?any help is always appreciated


How 'bout trying longer guidepins first? Not a magical fix, cause you'll still swing out too far at times, but at least it should allow you to slide more and fully deslot less. Take a piece of your track, set your car into the slot, then eyeball how much more pin you can get away with. Size does matter. nd


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

si i guess i could just put some sort of sleeve on the pin?i have alot more pin on my jl's than the stock aurora chassis...i dont want to buy fancy stuff off the net cause i already catch hell as it is for this little obsession...lol!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a Merc that started low so I just lowered it a tad more.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks sweet, Win!! I like it!!! I like it!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotnewbie69 said:


> how'd the 59 turn out?i have both the red hardtop and the copper softtop...love to see some pics!


i found these pics that I uploaded to my ISP a zillion years ago when I did the chop...














































sorry if this ventures into thread hijack territory... a top chop ain't a slam, I know... but fwiw, this one is lowered WAY down from the way AW made it. 

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks cool Rick!!! I have a couple 59's and 62's just waiting for some chopping and slamming... :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

win43 said:


> Here's a Merc that started low so I just lowered it a tad more.


Whoa!!! A cool 2 toner from the west coast :thumbsup::thumbsup: Like that Merc and the wheel choice!!! RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi-Jacks are welcome as far as I'm concerned Rick, especially when they look this good :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Looks like he's having a cool Sunday drive...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> i found these pics that I uploaded to my ISP a zillion years ago when I did the chop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the 59!i have two,but i dont have the stuff to do a chop.you're right,that is waaaay lower than factory!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

win43 said:


> Here's a Merc that started low so I just lowered it a tad more.


man i gotta get my hands on some leadsleds,,,muahahahah...ahem...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats no hijack! That's a sweet-heart car!

Slam, chop, section, channel... it's all good. So long as a dangerous instrument was used in it's creation and the risk of dissaster presented itself; then it qualifies.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

That looks slammed to me, Rick. And a nice job of it.

But to make sure no one feels left out, let's not limit this to JL/AW bodies. If you lowered it, show it off.

Here's a couple Tomys I slammed.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Zook, All you need is a toy doggie in the back window with his head bobbin' up and down and Vida Guerra posing next to it.  I'd say it looks perfect. :thumbsup:

Slot newbie, I like the two color effect. Looks like shadow and highlight on ripped muscle. Espcially crouched for the kill. Nice!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> Zook, All you need is a toy doggie in the back window with his head bobbin' up and down and Vida Guerra posing next to it.  I'd say it looks perfect. :thumbsup:
> 
> Slot newbie, I like the two color effect. Looks like shadow and highlight on ripped muscle. Espcially crouched for the kill. Nice!


you mean the two tone vw or the shadows on the blue/chrome charger??


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey dragon,did ya dremel off the roof on that 59?and where'd ya find an interior??


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> you mean the two tone vw or the shadows on the blue/chrome charger??


Well, while the van is nice, somehow muscular is not a word that fits it.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> hey dragon,did ya dremel off the roof on that 59?and where'd ya find an interior??


'Twas not I. Mine still has a roof. But i'm thinkin'....


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> i found these pics that I uploaded to my ISP a zillion years ago when I did the chop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey rick.thanks for the pick!i might have to get another one to chop!whered ya get the interior?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> 'Twas not I. Mine still has a roof. But i'm thinkin'....


sorry,my bad!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok here's a "quick slam"that i thought was fun.tomy clip on chassis,+a tycopro II brass pan chassis=intsa slam!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotnewbie69 said:


> hey rick.thanks for the pick!i might have to get another one to chop!whered ya get the interior?


that one didn't need to have the roof Dremeled off... on the convertibles (the yellow one and the rust-orange one) the windows and the roof are all one piece. although now that you mention it, i did have to dremel the roof away from the windshield... 

the interior, and the driver if i remember correctly, are from Weird Jack. he has stuff on ebay all the time (including fantastic tires!). but you could probably use one from a JL Mustang... i've done that a couple times. came out real nice to use a Mustang interior on a JL Fairlane convertible chop...

--rick

edit: here are pics of a JL Fairlane with an interior cut out of a JL Mustang:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks slick!!! Me likes!!!! Guess I need to add thet body style to my wish list!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here's 2 fer the ages.....*

The 59 and the Fairlane 'verts are 2 of the best executed conversions I've ever seen. Both look as though they came from the factory. With the molds being on hand I can't help but wonder why JL/AW didn't think to do these in this trim??... err never mind. _Anywho.... _Rick... That's some fine slot car choppin. Top shelf!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks guys. truth is, i haven't had time to do stuff like this in a couple years--these are old pics. also, yeah, i think they came out pretty cool, but they can't touch some of the fabrication stuff like Bill Hall et al. have been doing. honestly, 'vertible 'versions are pretty straightforward... you gotta have a light touch with the Dremel or the knife along the windshield and the C-pillars, but after that, it's just sanding the interior piece to fit in the hole and hiding some of the carnage with the convertible boot. man, i gotta get me some new material to hack on...

--rick


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sano!*

Those are awesome jobs on the Impala and Fairlane mod, Rick. Posting the Fairlane mod next to the 1:1 is a really sweet touch! You're killing my keyboard by making me drool, man!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Rick, that Fairlane is way too cool. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Long overdue update!!!*

After delays on my part, and a major fear of the pinesol bucket round of procrastination, I finally got the guts mustered to take a stab at part to of the slammo vette paint. Right up until I shot the white it was going to be two tone red. Well.....that changed!!! The white fully cured and when I grabbed it this morning a certain Nomad picture ran through my mind. I decided to let the TM make the ultimate decision. I showed her the car, the deep cranberry pearl and the deep jewel green... and she said green. So green it was!!! It's hard to see the true color in the pic's.. Most came out looking ...blue? I dunno. The first one is the closest to the real color...























































Hooray!! My first two tone that is even close to a Hilltop job.. It's not perfect, but that's what I get for messing with with paint and future with the kids around. There's a tiny spec of dust on the hood, thanks to speedy gonzales needing to run through the room right after I dipped the body.. I saw it floating and when I swiped at it, it made a beeline for the hood... Ooops!! Thanks again to Alphaslot for the bumpers!!! You helped make it happen!!! :thumbsup:

P.S. It's really hard to see in the pictures, but there is a very fine silver stripe dividing the colors. This time I taped the entire 10" section of stripe to the desk before trimming the width with great sucess!! Always slit more than you need 'cause the ends always get fudged!! UtherJoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I likes the Slamvette!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Cool color choice. That bad boys looks good hugging the ground with those chromes a shining!!! I like the painted bumpers too... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*watch out for speed bumps...*

These slams are great...........more, more, more! Nice job everyone. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...need to go low soon...zilla


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> that one didn't need to have the roof Dremeled off... on the convertibles (the yellow one and the rust-orange one) the windows and the roof are all one piece. although now that you mention it, i did have to dremel the roof away from the windshield...
> 
> the interior, and the driver if i remember correctly, are from Weird Jack. he has stuff on ebay all the time (including fantastic tires!). but you could probably use one from a JL Mustang... i've done that a couple times. came out real nice to use a Mustang interior on a JL Fairlane convertible chop...
> 
> ...



This is a great conversion! I have never really liked that JL body but now that I have seen your conversion my cars are about to meet the chop shop.
Rob


----------

